# cost to carpet stairs?



## NicaG

Can anyone give me a rough idea of what it would cost to carpet our stairs (living area stairs, not utility stairs)? There are about 18 stairs. I've asked at big box stores, but they won't even give me an idea without coming out to measure (for a big fee). There's hardwood on the stairs right now, so no carpet removal. Thanks!


----------



## mom0810

I think the times we did ours it was $300 or $600. Depends on the quality of carpet you pick. Have them come out and do a measure-- that's free-- and then you go pick out the carpet you want and they'll tell you how much it will be. Go through a carpet store-- not a big box store.


----------



## anywaybecause

I think we paid in the same ballpark. Maybe $500 or so? I picked out a carpet remnant that was plenty large enough to carpet the stairs and leave me with a sizeable leftover piece. That helped keep the cost down, since I was taking "trash" off their hands. I also chose a lower-quality pad, since I really only wanted the stairs carpeted so my elderly dog wouldn't slip down them and get hurt.


----------



## SuzyLee

Out of curiousity, why do you want them carpeted?

We have carpetted stairs and I can't wait to change them to hardwood. I haaaaaate vaccuming stairs.


----------



## NicaG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SuzyLee* 
Out of curiousity, why do you want them carpeted?

We have carpetted stairs and I can't wait to change them to hardwood. I haaaaaate vaccuming stairs.

Normally I prefer hardwood, but our stairs are really poor quality and very very squeaky, and they're just unattractive. We got an estimate to repair them and make them beautiful....it was $6k! So we're thinking that carpeting over them would reduce the noise. We have another set of stairs (to a finished attic) that are carpeted, and they're a pain to vacuum, but the hassle outweighs the terrible squeaking. Plus, I figure if the kids fall down the stairs, carpet's probably safer.


----------



## SuzyLee

The cost is the reason we haven't changed our stairs to hardwood


----------



## lucyem

We had stairs done a couple of years ago and I paid in the $500-$700 range. There was a landing in the middle they had to fit. I am sorry I cannot be more exact but my brain just does not hold info that long anymore







Plus they also went to another house and got rid of some lumps in some wall to wall carpeting the same day.


----------



## amandaleigh37

We had our living room, hallway, bedroom, stairs, and upstairs hallway carpeted when we moved here. It cost $700 total for berber carpet, which was obviously not top-of-the-line or anything. I'm surprised to see others say that stairs alone cost so much!


----------



## primjillie

We actually took the carpet off our stairs. We put some trim pieces on to make the wood look more finished and painted the whole thing. I love it! I couldn't believe the dirt and silt that was under the carpet and pad. I don't think you can really ever clean carpet on stairs effectively. If they are squeeking, you probably just need to screw the wood down a little more. I love just sweeping them off and repainting when they get scuffed! And actually, I slip on the stairs less now than when they were carpeting. Wood usually has a pretty good texture to it unless it is highly varnished or polished. Consider painting them and you may love it!


----------



## SquishyKitty

Have you thought about getting the little carpet pads, instead of full carpet? I don't know if it will help with the cosmetic portion, but those are DIY and much cheaper.


----------



## Om Girl

Home Depot quoted us the price of carpet (to measure), pad and then a flat fee of $9.00 per stair.


----------

